# wassup from huntsville,TX



## nates97gxe (May 6, 2004)

how do i get a pic of my car in this window? please help.
i have a 07 max with 20"momos.


----------



## nates97gxe (May 6, 2004)

heres a link from cardomain
http://members.cardomain.com/nate97gxe 
let me know what yall think.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

they are some big wheels little to big and crome i like the smaller spoked ones but that is me. Any suspension upgrades?


----------



## nates97gxe (May 6, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> they are some big wheels little to big and crome i like the smaller spoked ones but that is me. Any suspension upgrades?


no suspension problems....i just cant carry people in the back set or my tires will rub.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

might be time for stiffer shocks/struts. besides that i have no idea i am running 15in wheels on a 240sx. There might be other people on the forum now who have big wheels on a maxima.


----------



## nates97gxe (May 6, 2004)

what do you think of some monroe air shocks, would they help at all?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

that would help for sure we used them in a buddies truck for towing. hehe or u can air bag it all the way around but i dont think u could drop the car is u barely have room for the wheels now.


----------



## nates97gxe (May 6, 2004)

its already dropped 1.5", i think i might have to go with the air shocks...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

or somthing with less drop and stiffer shocks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You have to look up the image source address.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know about air shocks...I think if you really want to do it right then airbag that bish. There is a member in DNE with 20s and he went to a 1 or 1.5" drop without any problems.

What series of tires are you running? 245s?


----------



## nates97gxe (May 6, 2004)

245/35,....how did you get the image source address and where did you put it?
thanx


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I don't know about air shocks...I think if you really want to do it right then airbag that bish. There is a member in DNE with 20s and he went to a 1 or 1.5" drop without any problems.
> 
> What series of tires are you running? 245s?


Post my pic from the Modd Meet.


The car looks nice. You should glass house though. Too bad you cant add a spin piece. You should come out to some DNE meets. Is it 5 speed?


----------



## nates97gxe (May 6, 2004)

Swangin Chrome said:


> Post my pic from the Modd Meet.
> 
> 
> The car looks nice. You should glass house though. Too bad you cant add a spin piece. You should come out to some DNE meets. Is it 5 speed?


thanx for hittin me back.
naw mine is an auto, i dont race though so i aint trippin.
where are the DNE meets? any in houston area? northside?
nice ride & screens, what size are the ones falling from your roof?


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

nates97gxe said:


> thanx for hittin me back.
> naw mine is an auto, i dont race though so i aint trippin.
> where are the DNE meets? any in houston area? northside?
> nice ride & screens, what size are the ones falling from your roof?


6.8"


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)




----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Hey Swangin. When are you gonna send me your window switches and some cash so I can do em for ya?

David


----------

